# Builden eines Web Service Projekts scheitert



## MichiM (12. Jan 2006)

Hi,

habe versucht, durch exaktes Vorgehen (was mir hoffentlich gelungen ist, obwohls an manchen Stellen bisschen ungenau geschrieben ist) nach dem Tutorial

Java-Web Services mit Netbeans 4.1

einen Webservice (freilich zunächst mal nichts Eigenes, sondern eben den ausm Beispiel  ) zu erschaffen.

Ich bekomme beim Builden in NetBeans 4.1 folgende Fehlermeldung:



> init:
> deps-module-jar:
> deps-ear-jar:
> deps-jar:
> ...



Worauf weist diese Fehlermeldung hin - wo muss ich ansetzen?

Sun Application Server sowie Services Developer Pack sind installiert.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2006)

hmm

das interne ant von netbeans verwendet den ant-task <wscompile>, der ist irgendwo im JWSDP drinnen (ich weiss nur nicht mehr wo), die entsprechende jar musst du in den buildpath aufnehmen (resp. im build.xml referenzieren)


----------



## MichiM (13. Jan 2006)

Hi,
[list:727b341473]finde nur eine batch/shell

[list:727b341473]wscompile.bat / wscompile.sh

im Verzeichnis jwsdp-1.5, jedoch keine gleichnamige JAR.
Wurde JWSDP evtl. nicht richtig installiert?[/list:u:727b341473]

Gruß Michi[/list:u:727b341473]

P.S.: Ich find das alles dermaßen kompilziert für einen ahnungslosen Anfänger...  :bae:  :lol:


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

gibt da nicht einen Unternordner /lib?


----------



## MichiM (17. Jan 2006)

Hi Bleiglanz,

[list:b29fe99ca8]es gibt lediglich im Verzeichnis vom Sun Application Server
das Verzeichnis /lib/jwsdp-tools-lib

[list:b29fe99ca8]-
in /Sun/jwsdp-1.5 dagegen gibts kein lib-Verzeichnis.[/list:u:b29fe99ca8]

Ciao Michi[/list:u:b29fe99ca8]


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2006)

also meins sieht so aus


```
apache-ant  jaxr           LICENSE                  _uninst
conf        jaxrpc         META-INF                 uninstall.sh
docs        jdbc-rowset    registry-server          wsi-sampleapp
images      jstl           saaj                     xmldsig
jaxb        jwsdp-shared   sjsxp                    xws-security
jaxp        jwstutorial15  THIRDPARTYLICENSEREADME
```


----------



## MichiM (21. Jan 2006)

Hi Bleiglanz,

[list:732fd9ec69]ja ok, das mit dem Unterordner war natürlich wieder ein Missverständnis.
Dachte "Unterordner von Sun/jwsdp-1.5"... 

Im Verzeichnis apache-ant/lib finde ich:

[list:732fd9ec69]_ant.jar
ant-junit.jar
ant-launcher.jar
ant-nodeps.jar
ant-trax.jar_

Aber wie das .jar nun auch genau heißen mag - hab jetzt einfach mal *alle* JARs aus dem JWSDP dem Web Service-Projekt hinzugefügt.
Was muss ich denn nun in der build.xml bzw. in der build-impl.xml eintragen? (irgendein XML-Tag zum Suchen würd wohl reichen, dann find ich schon ein analoges Beispiel, sodass ich es umbauen kann - muss ich halt dann wahrscheinlich auch erstmal für alle .jars machen... :wink
[/list:u:732fd9ec69]
Gruß Michi[/list:u:732fd9ec69]


----------

